# Stupid Mortising Chisel Question



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

I plan to take a hand tool joinery class soon, and am collecting tools ahead of time in preparation. Mortising chisels-how are they sharpened/cared for? Do I just hollow-grind them on my Tormek sharpener as I would a regular chisel? Also, what do we think of Narex chisels? Thanks!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rockler sells a Mortising Sharpening Kit that works good….I've had one for a year or so, and it's right around $40.00….It sharpens the chisels nicely…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The Narex are solid from what I've heard. The Ashley iles are Cadillacs.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the Narex mortising chisels and find they work well, although I've picked up a few old pig-sticker style ones at flea markets and like them better for the added heft. I don't like to hollow-grind my mortise chisels, as it removes some of the supporting metal behind the tip and I think the edge won't last as long as with a flat bevel or micro-bevel. But I could be wrong…


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yes you hollow grind like a regular chisel. I polish back and both sides.

IMO Narex is the best buy out there for a limited budget. I have both a set of Narex bevel egde and mortising. The only chisels I can compare to our Irwin Marples which I consider a heavy chisel and will work for mortising too. I will eventually start accumulating Lie Nielsen chisels but for now they get the job done for me.

Edge retention is pretty good I would say. I like the feel of the handles compared to a close competitor, the Stanley 750, of which I am underwhelmed with the steel. They are also too light and too small for my mitts.

As an aside, if you're ever looking at Narex bench chisels, they make two lines. The "premium" line is better because they have a lower side bevel height.

(BTW, Paul Sellers says mortising chisels unnecessary and only uses standard bevel edge chisels for mortising).


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah…no..wrong. Mortise chisels..









Are ground with a 25 degree flat bevel, the towards to cutting edge, it turns into a 35 degree bevel. If you want hollow grind something, save it for the plane irons. 
These two are a Japanese 12mm, and a Buck Brothers 3/8" mortise chisels Some will round the transistion between the two bevels to make chopping a little easier. Hollow ground bevels will merely get stuck. The hollow will force the chisel backwards. Then, when you pry the chisel out, you'll leave the edge in the wood.

Even if you buy a new MORTISE chisel, look at the bevel first. BEFORE you go willy-nilly off to the grinder. Backs should be flat. 









Unless it was made in Japan. The hollow is supposed to be there on them. Been using Mortise ( and Sash) chisels for quite a while now. 









Have a decent set of each growing. Just hone the edge with a strop is about all they need. A mortise chisel works best with the bevel towards you.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A little trick to get that clean cut look:


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Uh….Uh oh…I misread the OP's post wrong…..I thought he was talking about the chisels that go in a mortiseing machine…..but he is talking about bench chisels….Sorry 'bout that…!!!


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

What other new brands are being sold? Respected? I've seen a company called Sorby-expensive.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

TheFridge gave you the name of the best ones I've seen, owned and used. He misspoke on the name they are Ray Iles for the mortising chisels and they are phenomenal, I have the 1/4 and 3/8" pair and they magical to work with.


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok, another stupid question: What is the difference between paring chisels and mortising chisels?


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a stupid question at all.

Here is a good primer on the different types of woodworking chisels antheir intended usage.

A short guide to Chisels


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 on Ray Iles mortise chisels. I've got the same 2 sizes Nick does, and they are fantastic. I had bought the full set of Narex mortise chisels, used them for about a year, sold the set, and replaced them with a Ray Iles 3/8" chisel (yes they're expensive compared to Narex). I later picked up the 1/4" and have been happy since.

Terry shared a great resource for chisel knowledge. The short of it is:

A paring chisel is typically thin and longer, with a shallower bevel and should *NOT* be used with a mallet. Think of them as more of a "clean-up" tool.
A mortise chisel is thicker, heavier duty, and with a steeper bevel angle.


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

Right on-thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

Found a Greenlee 1/4" mortising chisel. It's in beautiful shape with the leather top. Would love to find more in this style of different sizes? Anyone have any for sale?


----------



## PHXRob (Oct 31, 2016)

> A little trick to get that clean cut look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great tip!


----------



## PHXRob (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Narex everything. Paul Sellers gave them a review before and gave them a "solid". As for sharpening, I do it by hand with DMT stones.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That one looks more like a pairing chisel because of the length. Mortise chisels, even the smaller sizes, usually have a good bit of girth and taper from ferrule to bevel.


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hm. But, it's meant for striking because of the leather end. And, the tip is smaller than the shank, which is not beveled on the sides like a paring chisel.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might be a "sash" mortising chisel?


----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Axle505 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ya know looking on eBay, and writing "sash chisel" in search-I think you're ID is right.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The first pic waho posted is what I think of when I think of mortise chisels.


----------

